

Aereo to Courts: Fine, We're a Cable Company - bdehaaff
http://mashable.com/2014/07/09/aereo-cable-company/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link

======
jflowers45
Definitely found this interesting ... they keep on trying to come up with a
way to make their company legit.

